
If you snore or your SO snores, there is new tech to fix it - andrewfromx
So these doctors at zelegent noticed that plastic surgens started using &quot;barbed sutures&quot; for things like facelifts. Think, barbed wire, a barb is a little pointy thing. Turns out, if you raise the back part of the mouth called the &quot;soft palate&quot; with a barbed suture it holds it in place like never before. It basically cures snoring without having to wear a device at night or have major surgey. A doctor can raise your soft palate in about an hour with very little pain. It&#x27;s not on the market yet, about to get FDA approval. But if you snore or your SO snores you should ask about zelegent.
======
KB1JWQ
"This hasn't gotten FDA approval yet, but be sure to ask your doctor about
it!" is a bit of a non-starter. As a culture we're generally leery about
"disruptive" startups that affect our bodies surgically...

~~~
andrewfromx
Full disclosure I know the CEO. This is the real deal. You can participate in
a clinical trial without waiting for FDA.

------
andrewfromx
zelegent CEO on the production line:
[http://i.imgur.com/Utdsue0.png](http://i.imgur.com/Utdsue0.png)

